
Let me develop your web app – for free - cryptic-waters
Hi,<p>I want to offer my development services to HN community.<p>I will be developing in PHP(Laravel), I can also do front-end development.<p>I cannot design. You provide that.<p>Your project has to be clearly defined - not too many feature creep please.<p>Example project : ( http:&#x2F;&#x2F;nanosupply.co ) -&gt; NGINX, Laravel, MySQL, Bootstrap3, Elasticsearch<p>Please comment with your project details, expected timeframe and contact information.
======
rgovind
Hi, I am thinking on three ideas.I am not able to proceed as my CSS skills are
very bad so my output webpage looks ugly.

1) Stackoverflow is reactive. You have to wait for someone else to post a
question before you can answer. As a developer, whenever I solve a difficult
problem, I want to be able to tweet or write a blog about it so others can
find it. However, unlike twitter, it will not be limited to 140 characters.
This is mainly useful for proprietary softwares where senior
developers/managers often need to train new comers. Essentially, this is
yammer for developers.

2) When buying a home, commute time is a big factor but very few tools let you
compare commute times over an extended period of time. For example, if I have
3-4 areas in my mind, I would like an app which sends traffic updates for
these areas everyday at 8:00am and at 5:00pm. After a few ideas, I will have
an idea of which place would be a better commute

3) A job search engine which is sorts jobs based on "Commute distance" from
your home address rather than from city centre. This also takes public
transport and spouse's commute also into consideration.

If you are interested, drop me a line at rgovind@cadence.com

------
panjaro
Check this:

[http://www.demotivation.us/media/demotivators/demotivation.u...](http://www.demotivation.us/media/demotivators/demotivation.us_IF-
SOMETHING-IS-FREE-It-means-you-are-the-product.-_135566602815.jpg)

------
mintone
Hi there,

That's exactly the stack that we use (somewhat unsurprisingly) so of course
this is of interest - but my main question when someone offers something for
free is Why?

So, why are you offering it for free?

~~~
cryptic-waters
I am looking for interesting projects that I can be part of.

Most ideas have limited funding behind them and eventually die out because
they can't afford to get the product out.

I hope to help develop the initial iteration of the application. If its
successful, maybe I join in full-time.

~~~
Onewildgamer
"Say you'll work for free and make yourself invaluable." -Clint Eastwood

Good luck!

------
5414h
This is a relly good idea sir, keep this going on and you will learn alot :).
Good luck to you i wish.

------
cryptic-waters
[http://nanosupply.co](http://nanosupply.co) \- link

------
sedeki
I'm doing the same but for C++ development

------
DSmart1
hi if you want to contribute to something, take a look at my latest project
and give feedback! Http://melonpix.com

------
korussian
Great idea! I emailed you yesterday.

------
jonsterling
No.

~~~
cryptic-waters
OK

